# Cuddly Tiels



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I had to share, they are just too cute  two of the boys together.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

AWWW gorgeous piccies, they really love each other!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh how adorable  Were you zoomed in or did you have the camera against the bars? If I did anything like that my birds would just stop!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

catalinadee said:


> Oh my gosh how adorable  Were you zoomed in or did you have the camera against the bars? If I did anything like that my birds would just stop!


Both, I had the phone against the bars and zoomed in abit. Some would fly away from the phone when they see it coming but the new additions seem to be pretty tolerant and not as skittish as the others


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are too cute!


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Adorable!!! What gorgeous tiels you have as well


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Too cute!!!


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Soooooo adorable


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Way too adorable!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks guys, the new ones are always cuddling each other like that until a third one wants to join then they think it's a crowd :lol:



Codyandme1 said:


> Adorable!!! What gorgeous tiels you have as well


Thanks your tiels are very cute too, I see you also have a Newbie in your flock


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

this is precious!!! sooooo adorable  would make an awesome Valentine's day card!!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG! My heart just melted. Those pictures are adorable.


----------



## DonaldsMommy (Jan 21, 2014)

Awwwww. Soooo cute!! Makes me want to get another one to keep Donald company.


----------

